
Fontself: the font creation tool for the 99% - joelgaleran
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/franzhoffman/fontself-make-your-own-fonts-in-photoshop-and-illu?ref=hn&utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=post&utm_campaign=post_26_10_2015
======
matbou
Super cool project. Looking forward to start using it.

------
autresphere
Extremely interesting and promising.

------
glhg
Gorgeous project ü

------
glhg
Gorgeous project !

------
bcarrette
awesome project, I like it !

